# All things Canon, creative frontiers: Canon Americas promotional video



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 1, 2019)

> Canon USA has released a promotional video that quickly shows the full scope of the Canon business, focused on the Americas.
> It’s a promotional video, but there were a couple of bits of information that were new or a reminder to me.
> While the imaging division is the area that most of us know Canon for, their business is vast and expanding as the economy of imaging changes.



Continue reading...


----------



## djack41 (May 2, 2019)

Jack of all trades.......


----------

